
Mailchimp Statement on Shopify Partnership - sleepyhead
https://mailchimp.com/shopify-statement/
======
milhouse1337
Shopify's point of view on the situation here:
[https://community.shopify.com/c/Shopify-Apps/Here-s-why-
Mail...](https://community.shopify.com/c/Shopify-Apps/Here-s-why-Mailchimp-is-
no-longer-in-the-Shopify-App-Store/td-p/493593)

------
tnorthcutt
Interesting read + context:
[https://twitter.com/stuart_abc/status/1109113897527709696](https://twitter.com/stuart_abc/status/1109113897527709696)

